# Cadburys Dairy Milk



## Vicsetter (Jun 17, 2010)

How long are supermarkets going to continue with the special offers on Dairy Milk. I bought a bar of whole nut (400 gram bar) and it's not doing my blood sugar levels any good.  Try and have 4 pieces as a treat and decide they were so nice that I have to have another 4 (you know the story).  Result around about 8 all afternoon (like about 5 hours).
Only half the bar left now


----------



## scootdevon (Jun 18, 2010)

*Lol chuck me some please if ya like i'll help ya *


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 18, 2010)

Couldn't squeeze some down my broadband connection could you? (I'm sucking on this end of the wire as I type!)

Andy


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 18, 2010)

It's not good for you! I've just had to take the dog for a walk (was over 8 3hrs after breakfast and I only ate the chocolate yesterday!) down to 5.8 now so can have lunch, whoopee. Was tempted to join the dog in the river, it's so hot.


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 18, 2010)

If I absolutely have to succumb to the wiles of the Chocolate god, I buy a small bar of Green and Blacks or one called Amazonas from Lidls. They're both 70% dark chocolate and a little goes a long way.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jun 20, 2010)

If I can't resist the temptations of the chocolate Goddess I send hubby or son round the corner with the instruction buy me a small bar of choclate, I don't want it tainted with fruit nuts or anything else. They buy the smallest bar they can find and once I've eaten it, they wont go any more just for a mall bar of choclate!


----------



## aymes (Jun 20, 2010)

Vicsetter said:


> How long are supermarkets going to continue with the special offers on Dairy Milk. I bought a bar of whole nut (400 gram bar) and it's not doing my blood sugar levels any good.  Try and have 4 pieces as a treat and decide they were so nice that I have to have another 4 (you know the story).  Result around about 8 all afternoon (like about 5 hours).
> Only half the bar left now



I gave in and bought one of the big bars on offer yesterday...seem to be working my way through it far too quickly though....


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 21, 2010)

Thats the problem.  Mines all gone, but the wife hasn't touched hers...now how can I do this?


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 21, 2010)

Vicsetter said:


> Thats the problem.  Mines all gone, but the wife hasn't touched hers...now how can I do this?



That's easy, just do what my sister-in-law's father did. Eat it and then claim that you thought it was yours. 

Andy


----------



## Donald (Jun 21, 2010)

As regards Dairy milk Cadbury's heiress sells ?27m country estate to launch her own rival chocolate company

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ch-rival-chocolate-company.html#ixzz0rV1YgKYX


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2010)

they have started selling a new bar now called cadburys bar of plenty, toffee apple is one of the flavours, its a quid reduced from 1.39 in morrisons.


----------



## getcarter76 (Jun 30, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> they have started selling a new bar now called cadburys bar of plenty, toffee apple is one of the flavours, its a quid reduced from 1.39 in morrisons.



Oh no no no no no.....this isn't helpful 

I am the classic 'diabetic in a chocolate shop' - chocolate is my weakness. 

I can't have it in the house and hubby hides it...but i can sniff it out..that reminds me, he has some between the sofa's....mmmm...

Bernie xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2010)

Just thought i would gently hint where they are stocking it thats all.


----------



## getcarter76 (Jun 30, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Just thought i would gently hint where they are stocking it thats all.



Too late teehee...just had three mini (really mini i must add) toblerones....I'm terrible and i shall steer clear of the chocolate threads in future, when that seed gets planted....

Bernie xx


----------

